# WIN!! WIN!!! WIN!!!



## PortalTips (May 11, 2016)

Welcome to a place where you can get a decent profit without having to commit yourself in a high investment (money or time).


Betting is money consuming if you don't get it right.. NO 100% predictions, Nothing like FIXED GAMES, NO 100% Forecasting... 
If you doubt me , ask yourself how much have you made out of SOCCER BETTING, following all what i have mentioned above ..we discovered a betting software somewhere in Europe and confirmed how some white guys came about the SO CALLED FIXED GAMES that they normally sell out to people including us . Congrats the SOFTWARE is in our hands and it is here with us... GET READY TO MAKE THAT MONEY ON SPORT.


I give you 25 to 60 odds * 3-4 accumulators*... if thats not enough then i cant help you..the more your accumulation the more your chances of loosing.. 


Our games comes in this form..


17:00    Getafe-Gijon    1:1    7.00   

14:30 Cambuur - Excelsior 2    1.80

17:00 Liverpool - Watford 1    1.52

12:45    Chojniczanka - Plock    1    3.24


Our 25 - 60 odds is 98% win rate.. 

If you Doubt us then you can do our weekly subscribtion ..Where we send you daily games..
Monday to SUnday..We are sure of 100% 5 days out of 7 Days or money back guarantee.

Add yahoo : toolsverified@yahoo.com 


Hello ! 
You can make big money in sports betting if your bets are calculated and sure. In this period, i can give you some games from our Sofware. 
I want to share my games with only serious customers and want to add the serious people in my VIP GROUP ! 
Who are interested for sure matches and want to start a good DEAL, contact me in private! 
I will give you all details for start of success.

 YM : toolsverified@yahoo.com

 BBM PIN :  VIP ONLY


----------



## jacker89 (May 12, 2016)

good luck! foolball very good. tips you ok


----------

